# Recomended ferret and gerbil cage?



## My plague

Well, I've just been having a little think about having 1 or 2 ferrets and just wondered what the best cage would be for them and any other recomended stuff (food, harnesses toys etc)
Also I have 3 gerbils in a large gerbilarium but the problem being I never see them, I don't mind it's quite funny to hear them digging about aand seeing their tunnels but is there a better cage or is the gerbilarium just like a pet shop thing to make some money?
Also is it possible to tame 3 gerbils?:lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret

dont know about gerbils but can offer this advice on ferrets:

cage: the bigger the better, are you planning to keep them inside or out?

toys: my lot seem to like the homemade v cheap stuff more than shop bought toys (cat balls with bells in being the exception) eg. spent £15 on a 'deluxe ferret play tunnel' they sniffed it and then ignored it, spent 10 mins cutting holes into a box and filling it with shredded paper - they think its the best toy ever :2thumb:

leash: can be done but takes persistance

food: i feed james wellbeloved ferret complete with raw meat, but theres so many possible diets you need to do your own research

final thing: there group animals so its best to get 2, unless you can spend all its waking hours with it as they get lonely v quickly

hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards

Agree with the above except about the company, no amount of time that a human spends with it will make a difference to the Ferret, they should always be kept in couples unless they prefer not to be (which is extremely rare, it often takes time and persistence to pair up some Ferrets but majorly pays off in the end).


----------



## Talk To The Animals

Again, always more than 1. 3 is even better as if one likes to play more than the others, it takes the pressure off a bit! We used to use a ferret nation cage which was brilliant, once we'd got it together. Now they are outside and much happier that way, we find, even if they do smell a bit!! Ours hate leashes.


----------



## Marinam2

Gerbils love to dig and you need to encourage that so they need a strong glass or plastic deep area the rest can be wire mesh.

Ferrets in my opinion having kept them both indoors and out neutered and entire are best outside!! Again the court should be as big as you can manage because these animals never grow up and behave like kittens all the time they could jog two marathons a day and still wanna do it again.


----------



## My plague

OK, thanks for all this.
If I get some I'll be having 2 for sure.
I'd prefer to keep them indoors. Which is better?
As for exercise would it be OK to let them free roam/play in a room (supervised) or are they escape artists?
I'm off to pets at home tomorrow to have a little look round at any random stuff, is there anything there? Good cages? -actually on second thoughts their 'ferret' cages are quite small- ideal foods etc?


----------



## bbav

We keep 2 large fixed hobs in one of these large 2 tier ferret rat chinchilla cage cages hutches on eBay (end time 27-Mar-10 12:51:48 GMT) 
They have plenty of room in there for sleeping and there litter trays.

They get free roam in our living room for at least 2 hours a day (more on most days) safety wise as long as they can't get to any wiring,fire places or windows they are ok.
They will point out any other problems themselves just be prepared to move any furniture they might get stuck behind. 
Ours get james well beloved and chicken wings,lean beef (when our picky boys decide to eat them) they wont smell as much once fixed but it's not a really bad smell even before if you ask me.


----------



## My plague

Cheers for that last reply ~

Big jump here, I'm now thinking of getting some sort of bird :lol2:


----------



## gazz

Ferret cage.









Gerbil cage, Keep the food and water at high leval and you'll see them more.


----------



## My plague

That ferret cage looks awesome.
Is that sand in the gerbil cage? Surely it's for the picture right?


----------



## Marinam2

GAZZ

Where did you get that black tubing i cannot find it anywhere or at least tell me what it is commonly refered to.


----------



## gazz

Marinam2 said:


> GAZZ
> 
> Where did you get that black tubing i cannot find it anywhere or at least tell me what it is commonly refered to.


WOW!:gasp:, Why shout:lol2:.

Not my ferrets.

There's this it's for rabbits so should be strong enough for ferrets.
The Pet Express - Snugglesafe All Weather Extending & Bendy Bunny Warren 210mm/8" Diameter 760mm/30" Length - £7.99 - Small Animals - Runs


This seems pretty cool.It's see through so you can see what there up to.
Flexible Ducting Pipe Dia 80mm PU for Dust & Fume 1m on eBay (end time 08-Apr-10 12:55:00 BST)

And here's a stack of flex tubing.
Flexible Ducting Pipe, Home Garden, Vehicle Parts Accessories, Business, Office Industrial items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


----------

